# Грыжа L5-S1, протрузия L3-L4, протрузии и смещение в шейном отделе



## ms_211 (12 Авг 2018)

Доброго дня! Зимой 2017 года начала заниматься с тренером и решила сделать МРТ всего позвоночника. Обнаружили две грыжи в поясничном L4-L5 и  L5-S1 по 4мм, протрузию L3-L4 3мм. В шейном отделе две протрузии C3/C4 и C5-C7 по 2мм, ассиметрия C2 позвонка. При этом ничего из выше перечисленного меня не беспокоило до января этого года. Так получилось, в один день мне пришлось носить в правой руке тяжелый пакет 10 кг примерно, плюс мокрый снег в этот день был ноги промокли и замерзли, и перенервничала. Появилась боль в пояснице слева, тут же выпила обезболивающее ( немного помогло). Позвонила знакомому неврологу, по рекомендации пропила Нимесулид 10 дней - не помогло.

Так и ходила с этой болью пол года. При этом все это время довольно активно занималась в спортзале: в неделю плавание 2-3 раза (занятия с тренером, я увлеченный пловец), 1-2 раза силовые, 1-2 кардио спининг (имитацию ходьбы и бега не люблю). В июне начали с тренером учиться дельфином плавать, и сразу же после первой тренировки боль в пояснице удвоилась. Я как всегда подумала само пройдет. Проходит 3 недели - боль все усиливается. Перестала плавать дельфином и брасом ( исключили волнообразное движение тазом), оставили только кроль и на спине, убрала все силовые тренировки, каждый день ходила на йогу/стрейч/ ролл. Пошла к другому знакомому неврологу, сделали МРТ - грыжа L5-S1 увеличилась до 5 мм и выбухает в позвоночный канал как раз слева.

Невролог сказал это у мебя не грыжа болит, если бы грыжа болела- у тебя бы искры из глаз летели, это сустав- дисфункция КПС. Лечили долго: сначала три блокады сделали - помогали временно, потом Амелотекс и Мидокалм прокололи - в/м иньекции помогали на пол дня и то боль на 100% не снимали.Пила Аркоксию 7 дней, ставили систему через день и делали блокаду Алфлутоп. Был всего один день когда боль ушла на 100%, я даже не поверила и долго потом проверяла разные положения. На следующий день пошла на плавание и в этот день мы решили попрактиковать "старты"- прыжок в воду вниз головой, 2-3 раза ногами от борта оттолкнулась и вся боль тут же вернулась в 2-екратном размере. На тот момент оставалось еще 4 раза Алфлутоп колоть, он немного снял боль. В итоге врач сказала через поликлинику взять направление и походить на физиотерапию, раз медикаментозное лечение дает только временный эффект. Физиотерапевт первым делом назначил токи. Через 5 часов после первой процедуры я почувствовала сильное жжение и боль в КПС, еще примерно через час жжение прекратилось и вся боль ушла в левую ногу ( ягодицу, заднюю поверхность бедра, внешнюю часть голени и стопы)- это был прострел. Благо моя врач была на связи. Тут же сказала делать в/м Диклофенак, пить Омез, и дополнительно я Ибупрофен пила.

На утро следующего дня я 10 минут сползала с кровати что бы сходить руки помыть. На ногах стоять вообще не могла из-за дикой боли в левой ноге. Это была суббота, два выходных дня отлежалась, боль немного спала, на 3-й день (06.08.2018) пошла к вертеброневрологу. Врач меня осмотрел, посмотрел мои МРТ и сказал моя грыжа защемила седалищный нерв левой ноги. Сейчас прохожу назначенное лечение: массаж ПКО, магнит ПКО и левой ноги, блокады Хондрогард и Дискус Композитум, в/м Актовегин и вит В1 (на Мильгамму у меня аллергия). Диклофенак доколола все 5 ампул, Ибупрофен и Омез так и пью. Улучшения ттт конечно есть, я бы сказала с каждым днем боль меньше. Единственное с утра боль и в ягодице, и в голени, и в самой пояснице- врач говорит отек сустава из-за того, что ночью долго в одном положении нахожусь. Я конечно очень надеюсь в ближайшее время боль пройдет. Уважаемые неврологи! Может быть что-то еще посоветуете для скорейшего выздоровления? Как скоро можно возвращаться к силовым тренировкам ( штангу, становую исключаю)?... в связи с моими грыжами и протрузиями, как назло перед ишиасом проплатила пол года тренеру.. Есть цель не только снять боль и вернуться к тренировкам, но и избавиться от грыж и протрузий. Самое интересное одна моя грыжа рассосалась. Как быть с моей шеей? Что посоветуете? Пока только воротник Шанца ношу по 2 часа в день, хотя ничего не беспокоит.

Начиталась всяких ужасов, такой боли как сейчас больше не хочу, там более в шейном отделе.


----------



## La murr (12 Авг 2018)

@ms_211, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ms_211 (12 Авг 2018)

Дополняю свой пост МРТ 2017г. 
Крайнее МРТ к сожалению только на диске, чуть позже попробую достать.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Авг 2018)

Куча ошибок была совершена и с тренировками. 1-2 занятия в неделю приносят вред, а не пользу. Если уж хотите заниматься, тогда минимум 3 раза в неделю. Естественно, вызывает сомнение профессионализм тренеров.
Теперь о лечении. При наличии таблетированных форм лекарственных препаратов глупо назначать их в инъекциях. Все  эти хондрагарды и дискусы с алфлутопами  являются бесполезными пустышками.
Что касается Актовегина, то врачей, назначающих запрещённый к применению во всём цивилизованном мире препарат, можно смело причислить к категории "врачей-вредителей".
В Казанской медицинской академии (бывший институт усовершенствования врачей) есть кафедра "Неврологии и мануальной терапии". Обратитесь туда и Вам будет оказана медицинская помощь самого высокого уровня.


----------



## ms_211 (12 Авг 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, Владимир, спасибо за ответ!

 1-2 силовые в неделю- это общие групповые занятия. Силовые тренировки с тренером я прекратила в апреле 2017 года, т.к. больше люблю плавание, да и с моим позвоночником оно полезнее. На данный момент с тренером запланированы занятия 3 раза в неделю.Хотела уточнить когда можно будет начинать?

 Спасибо и за совет по поводу врачей. Вертеброневролога мне посоветовал мой невролог из МКДЦ (одна из лучших больниц в РТ).


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Авг 2018)

Сначала желательно пройти лечение у врача-мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога), а уже затем заниматься с тренером. Хотя при занятиях спортом для здоровья при групповых занятиях достаточно инструктора, а в индивидуальных, когда разучен весь комплекс упражнений,  тренер совершенно не нужен.


----------



## ms_211 (14 Авг 2018)

Владимир, спасибо!

Сейчас как раз прохожу лечение, ЛФК еще добавила. Сейчас появился хруст при ходьбе в районе голени, особенно когда пытаюсь не хромать, подскажите пожалуйста что может быть? мало того, если стараюсь не хромать нога пока не слушается ...ощущение как-будто мышцы отрафировались немного...

Еще есть один момент: до ишиаса, стоя на выпрямленных ногах, могла нагнуться и положить ладони на пол, сейчас даже до угла в 90 градусов добраться не могу, максимум градусов на 30 наклоняюсь. Подскажите пожалуйста что не дает- мышцы ноги болят или сам нерв? как скоро это проходит? и есть ли смысл ходить на растяжки и делать упражнения через боль (ЛФК совсем уж простенькие упражнения) ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Авг 2018)

И как же вас лечат сейчас? Упражнения не должны причинять боль. Не торопитесь. Сначала правильное лечение, а затем уже растяжки и тренировки.


----------



## ms_211 (16 Авг 2018)

Владимир, как писала ранее: массаж ПКО, магнит ПКО и левой ноги, блокады Хондрогард и Дискус Композитум, в/м Актовегин и вит В1, плюс ЛФК добавили.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Авг 2018)

@ms_211, это уже в прошлом. Какое лечение проводится в настоящее время?


----------



## ms_211 (21 Авг 2018)

Это сейчас, я только половину данного курса лечения прошла (у меня все случилось вечером 03.08., к врачу попала 06.08., лечение начали на следующий день). Блокад и прочих уколов еще 5 шт. через день.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Авг 2018)

@ms_211, лечение - черт-те что и сбоку бантик! Бегите от этих "эскулапов" к вертеброневрологам из медакадемии.


----------

